# Poison Dart Frog Setup



## Twysted (Jan 4, 2006)

I just built a vivarium for my poison dart frogs and I figured I would show it off to everyone cuz I think it looks pretty good...

There are 3 waterfalls in it and it was built in a 35 gallon tank.

I keep the humidity in the tank around 90% and the temp between 75-80

Main shot of the tank:






Rigt side of the tank:






Top view of the tank:






One of the little frogs:






Close up:






Left side of the tank:






Left side of the tank:






One of the hoses used for the trickling waterfalls:






Another waterfall hose:


----------



## Beardo (Jan 4, 2006)

That water looks way to deep for those frogs. Dendrobates are not strong swimmers and can easily drown if they cannot get out of any standing water in their enclosure.


----------



## agentbsmithi (Jan 4, 2006)

maybe put some ornamental gravel on the bottom to make it a bit more shallow or something?


----------



## Twysted (Jan 4, 2006)

ok... thanks for the input... I just got them last week and have never kept frogs before so that is good to know


----------



## Ewok (Jan 4, 2006)

I think poisin darts are one of the coolest frogs. thier colors are so brilliant:drool:


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 4, 2006)

try this forum for any info you may need. nice setup. what morph of tincs are those?
www.dendroboard.com


----------



## atavuss (Jan 5, 2006)

check out black jungle's step by step setup to give you more ideas:

http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html

they also have specialty live plants and other hard to find supplies for frog setups on their site


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jan 5, 2006)

You have a beautiful setup. The advice others gave you about water depth is valid.

I have Dendrobates auratus PDF's and larger frogs will TRY to drown smaller frogs! Shallow water is best.


----------



## Twysted (Jan 5, 2006)

hurley0816 said:
			
		

> try this forum for any info you may need. nice setup. what morph of tincs are those?
> www.dendroboard.com


Cobalt Blue


----------



## Twysted (Jan 5, 2006)

Im going to start a photo thread... if anyone else has photos please post them in the new thread.. I would also like to see other peoples setups aswell as any information you guys have on breeding...


----------

